# DNS Bug



## hahni (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier ISPConfig auch betroffen (wenn nein, welche BIND-Version von Linux):
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Erste-Angriffe-auf-Nameserver-beobachtet-Update--/meldung/113366

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Erstmal vorweg, das Bind auf dem Server ist ein Paket der jeweiligen Linux Distribution und nicht von ISPConfig, daher ist ISPConfig selbst nicht betroffen.

Außerdem betrifft das Problem BIND Installationen die als Resolver für andere Clients laufen, das ist im Falle von ISPConfig eigentlich nicht der Fall, da der Bind auf einem ISPConfig System als Primärere oder sekundärere Nameserver für Domainnamen verwendet wird.

Du solltest aber natürlich trotzdem das Bind Update der Linuxdistribution einspielen, auch wenn dieser aktuelle Fehler ISPConfig setups normalerweise nicht betrifft.


----------



## hahni (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

genau das mit dem Paket meinte ich! Drum schrieb ich ja auch, welche Distribution es betrifft.

Das Zusammenspiel mit ISPConfig war mir nicht so ganz klar, weswegen die Erklärung in jedem Fall hilfreich war 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

> genau das mit dem Paket meinte ich! Drum schrieb ich ja auch, welche Distribution es betrifft.


Es betrifft alle Distributionen und nahezu alle DNS Server inkl. denen von MS.


----------

